# Are there any motorhomes on Denia beach at the mo?



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi to anyone who is in Denia at the moment. We have just recieved our third letter from the Spainish authorities fining us 240 euro's for being parked on Playa de Las Marinas on 10th March this year.

We have tried to argue the fact but this latest letter (see thread at Link to Article) tells us that they are considering increasing the payment required because we have not yet paid it. 

OK, it looks like we'll have to pay this and then maybe take it up with another authority. People tell us that motorhomes are still parking on Las Marinas without too many problems and this can form the basis of some sort of case for our obtaining some sort of re-compense.

Can someone take a dated photograph showing motorhomes still parked on this beach. Obviously, the photograph should not be a close-up showing vehicle details but just enough to show that motorhomes do still park here.

We don't want to rock the boat on this subject but feel agrieved that it appears that we were singled out and hit with this big fine 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Link*

Hello,

I have read your original thread, but your link is not correct/inop.

I would refuse to pay it, end of.

Ask them to prove you were parked as opposed to stopped.
Suggest your motorhome was cloned, anything but pay the fine.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, tenny we've thought of that but apparently if a fine is not paid in Spain the amount just goes up and up and then they'll get you anytime your van is clocked.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Above link now fixed, thanks for letting us know.

By the way the Guardia took all the vehicle details so we cannot kid them and say it wasn't us !!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi brimo, we stayed there sat night and the sunday night, 3 and 4th october with us and 4 french vans. guardia civil came in at least twice both days and drove out again no problems. i would ask for proof that there has been similar fines handed out to other motorhomers. i bet that not a night goes by in winter without at least a couple of vans on las marinas overnighting. spaniards seem to be able to invent laws and rules to suit so i doubt that this fine is legit. hope you get it sorted, all the best sean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fines*



seanoo said:


> hi brimo, we stayed there sat night and the sunday night, 3 and 4th october with us and 4 french vans. guardia civil came in at least twice both days and drove out again no problems. i would ask for proof that there has been similar fines handed out to other motorhomers. i bet that not a night goes by in winter without at least a couple of vans on las marinas overnighting. spaniards seem to be able to invent laws and rules to suit so i doubt that this fine is legit. hope you get it sorted, all the best sean


Inventing Fines, how very true, they are short of Cash.

maybe we should do this in the UK!

No, we are far too rich and soft for that.

Trev


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Seanoo, pity you're not there at the moment because we could really do with some sort of photo.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

I live near Denia and will oblige with some pics when I go into town - where exactly were you parked - las marinas is a big place - or were you near the port?

Tony


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that offer Tony, have sent you a pm with details of where we were parked.

We had to pay the fine last week as the Spanish were threatening to increase the fine.

However, we are thinking that maybe, an ex-pat group based in or near Denia, who may help us appeal against this large fine.

We'll see


----------

